# Smoke Therapy!



## jp61 (Oct 13, 2012)

I sure am glad it's over!

After having one of them days at work, I decided to act upon my thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stopped by GFS (Gordon Food Service) on my way home to pick up some cheese.













2012-10-13_15-45-46_186.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 13, 2012






Starting to feel much better already...

btw.....this will be my first cheese smoke. Hope I don't screw it up!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

JP61 said:


> I sure am glad it's over!
> 
> After having one of them days at work, I decided to act upon my thoughts
> 
> ...


You should be! I see a nice dent in that Jack!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 13, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> You should be! I see a nice dent in that Jack!


LOL..... haven't touched it yet. I'm having a nice cup of coffee for now.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

Good luck with  the cheese - don't forget the qview


----------



## jp61 (Oct 13, 2012)

....and it continues! I was just about to cut the cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





........ when I looked at the date on the package, Oct. 4 12. Not good considering today is the 13th. So back to GFS I drive. The friendly women at the desk tells me "I think that's the manufacturing date"........I say, I don't think so but either way I want to exchange it. Grab another cheese and it says Dec. 18 12. Anyhow, not sure how that happened because I always look at the date (the other three packs were fine). Put everything in the smoker, light the apple pellets and it starts to rain. I think it's time for some spirits...













2012-10-13_18-42-29_714.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 13, 2012


----------



## jp61 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here they are before and after smoking













2012-10-13_18-42-29_714.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 13, 2012


















2012-10-14_00-23-56_507.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 13, 2012






Thought they would get more color after four solid hours of smoking.

Smoke is somewhat uneven.... guess I should have been rotating.

61° OA temp at start and highest smoker temp was 81°


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 14, 2012)

Put them in ziplock bag or food saver and then put all of the cheese in the refridgerator for 2-4 weeks or longer. If you taste it right away it may have bitter smoke taste because the smoke is built up on the outside edges of the cheese..........needs to soak in and mellow. Some cheeses soak the smoke in faster than others.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2012)

Joe, morning....  Nice do on the cheese.....    Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 14, 2012)

JP61, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 good looking cheese.....I understand how smoking can be therapeutic, it can take the edge off of a hard day at work......Keep your fire smoldering brother, it can makes all of the difference in the world.... SB


----------



## jp61 (Oct 14, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> Put them in ziplock bag or food saver and then put all of the cheese in the refridgerator for 2-4 weeks or longer. If you taste it right away it may have bitter smoke taste because the smoke is built up on the outside edges of the cheese..........needs to soak in and mellow. Some cheeses soak the smoke in faster than others.


Thanks Woodcutter!


DaveOmak said:


> Joe, morning....  Nice do on the cheese.....    Dave


Thank you Dave!


Shoneyboy said:


> JP61,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shoneyboy!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 14, 2012)

Vacuum sealed them this morning and back in the fridge they went probably for a month.













2012-10-14_10-05-40_766.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 14, 2012






btw..... I had one JD&Coke. Don't want to give the wrong impression


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2012)

_btw..... I had one JD&Coke. Don't want to give the wrong impression _






I've heard it is difficult to walk on one leg..  LOL


----------



## roller (Oct 14, 2012)

The cheese looks great and the wait is pure torture...But the Jack does help and I like mine straight up...


----------



## jp61 (Oct 14, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> I've heard it is difficult to walk on one leg..  LOL


Yes it is, and thankfully those days are long behind me.


Roller said:


> The cheese looks great and the wait is pure torture...But the Jack does help and I like mine straight up...


Thanks Roller! Yeah, it's gonna be a long wait..... hope I'll still have some sausage left by then!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 20, 2012)

Good job keeping the temp under control on your first batch.  Nice looking cheese.  As you are just getting started smoking cheese, I am going to suggest a good habit in my opinion to get into.   When you buy cheese, set half of it aside to age.  Before long you will have a nice inventory and in time you won't have to pay extra money for aged cheese as you will have your own.

Maybe this will help.

Mr T

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123130


----------



## jp61 (Oct 20, 2012)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job keeping the temp under control on your first batch.  Nice looking cheese.  As you are just getting started smoking cheese, I am going to suggest a good habit in my opinion to get into.   When you buy cheese, set half of it aside to age.  Before long you will have a nice inventory and in time you won't have to pay extra money for aged cheese as you will have your own.
> 
> Maybe this will help.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr T for the compliment and suggestion! 

Checked out the link..... excellent post! Thanks for sharing your knowledge on cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2012)

very nice sir


----------

